# tuba mod?



## ƒÆ§tÇµm (Feb 5, 2011)

is this possible?


----------



## sonikaccord (Jun 15, 2008)

What's a tuba mod?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

As much possible as the trombone mod.


----------



## underdog (Jul 5, 2011)

maybe a trumpet mod would be easier?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

As in the Fitzmaurice Tuba?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Why would someone want to horn a horn?


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

I've been cello-modding all my equipment for years, much warmer than the brass instrument mods I think.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

alm001 said:


> I've been cello-modding all my equipment for years, much warmer than the brass instrument mods I think.


What's that.. mounting it in a double-S body with an adjustable peg at the bottom? :laugh:


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

BowDown said:


> What's that.. mounting it in a double-S body with an adjustable peg at the bottom? :laugh:


Its got F-holes.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

alm001 said:


> Its got F-holes.


Hey! F your F holes.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes. Get a dewalt cordless drill, a hacksaw and some silicone. Mod away. 
If you wanted to mod your skin flute as well, Ant had some testies for sale, they might be gone now though.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Why would someone want to horn a horn?


To lazy to make yo dog meme, actually busy cooking chicken. For now this space reserved for yo dog we put a horn in your horn so you can horn while your horning. yo dawg yo.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

This thread makes me want to poop in a tuba.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I think the op meant tube mod but botched the title.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

ƒÆ§tÇµm said:


> is this possible?


Is it possible to be any muddier ?


----------

